# Yard Extreme Makeover



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Got tired of having a boring lawn. I've been wanting to xeriscape the yard, what you see has been two years in the making. As a DIY project I figure we saved about 8k.
The first two pics are sort of a _before_, I didn't think to take pics until I had already started the reconstruction.
The others are the _after_ pics.[attachment=4:2099d7yo]garden art 003 (640x480).jpg[/attachment:2099d7yo][attachment=3:2099d7yo]garden art 004 (640x480).jpg[/attachment:2099d7yo][attachment=2:2099d7yo]garden art 007 (640x480).jpg[/attachment:2099d7yo][attachment=1:2099d7yo]garden art 010 (640x480).jpg[/attachment:2099d7yo][attachment=0:2099d7yo]garden art 013 (640x480).jpg[/attachment:2099d7yo][attachment=6:2099d7yo]garden art 001 (640x480).jpg[/attachment:2099d7yo][attachment=5:2099d7yo]garden art 002 (640x480).jpg[/attachment:2099d7yo]


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Great job! A lot of work put in on that project - very nicely done!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that is cool and a ton of work!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow that looks good!! Looks like a lot af time and money.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks great! And now you only have to mow a small chunk of grass!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Great job, young feller.

Now come over and do my yard.  :O•-:


----------

